# CLINICS THAT OFFER SERVICE???



## Tillybilly (Nov 14, 2005)

We live in Gloucestershire and are currently be treated for IVF at Bristol.

Does anyone know where our nearest clinic that would offer surrogacy is?  We have a friend who has offered to be our surrogate.

Also we have frosties at Bristol - does anyone know if we can use them??

Cheers!


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

CARE offer Surrogacy - is there a care clinic near you  

Have you actually checked with Bristol to see if they would do a surrogacy IVF or are you wanting to change clinics 

T xx


----------



## Tillybilly (Nov 14, 2005)

Dont think Bristol offer surrogacy - it doesn't appear on their price list so assume they dont.  However, I have a follow up appointment on 2nd Dec and will check then.

Do CARE have a website?


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Try this - http://www.carefertility.com/locations/locations.shtml

This has a list of their clinics on it and price guides.

T xx

/links


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Just noticed your other question too 

I have heard of people who have moved their embryos from one clinic to another so imagine this wouldn't be a problem but I have no idea of the costs involved.

T xx


----------



## Lucca06 (Jan 18, 2007)

Bath Fertility Centre offers surrogacy.  They have helped us (successfully!) and been great.  

Although we haven't done it ourselves, I do know it is possible to move your frozen embryos between clinics.  Either you can hire a specialist courier (sure Bristol could advise) or you can rent a suitable container and transfer them yourself.

Hope that helps.

B x


----------



## Tillybilly (Nov 14, 2005)

FANTASTIC - thanks for all your help everyone - invaluable as always.

Will keep you posted with what we decide to do - will prob need LOADS more advice before then!

Thank you, thank you, thank you - Fertility Friends is great.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Don't know if you don't need this info now, but just in case I can be of help - 

I've had my frozen embryos moved 150 miles - cost us about £280 - £300 from memory - but that was an emergency, so it might be cheaper than that if you plan it in advance - we needed to move them the same day!!!! (long story!) We were so desperate I even had a look at vet's artificial insemination companies - they use the same flasks!!!!! But didn't have to go through that route. 

The flasks are volatile, and have gases in them so you do have to be careful if doing it yourself.  Our clinic wouldn't let us move it ourselves and would only use one courier - Kynisi, who were fabulous to us. They seem to be the one mentioned here a few times, and are used by many clinics as their official couriers, even internationally if you need that too. 

Contact if you need any details.

All the best
Cat


----------

